# Negros, Sugar... and More! (Philippines)



## bacolodchamp (Mar 3, 2008)

*NEGROS ISLAND IS HOME TO AT LEAST 14 SUGAR MILLS SCATTERED ALL OVER THE ISLAND.*

*some of the sugar mills*

*Victorias Milling Company - once known to be the largest in the world*









*Sagay Sugar Central., Brgy Bato, Sagay City*









*Binalbagan-Isabela Sugar Company*









*Central Azucarera de La Carlota, La Carlota City*


















*Hawaiian Philippines Company, Silay City*









*First Farmers Milling Company, Talisay City*



























*Southern Negros Development Company, Kabankalan City*









*The defunct San Carlos Milling Company*









*The Iron Dinosaurs - they once roam the island, but are nearing extinction. *


----------



## bacolodchamp (Mar 3, 2008)

*RECENTLY, SUGAR GAVE BIRTH TO A NEW INDUSTRY...THE ETHANOL INDUSTRY IN THE ISLAND OF NEGROS*

*SAN CARLOS BIO-ETHANOL PLANT*


















*ROXOL BIO-ENERGY CORPORATION, LA CARLOTACITY*


----------



## RepublicaNegrense (May 8, 2011)

^^ I love Danjugan Island. White Beach, excellent dive spot and the island itself is home to the unique flora and fauna, all in one. :cheers: By the way, I love the old photos of the Sugar Mills that has long been a trademark of the Island as the Sugarlandia.


----------



## bacolodchamp (Mar 3, 2008)

^^i agree, negros has lot more to offer than just sugar...from the mountains to the seas and everything in between, tourists will surely enjoy every bit of their stay in the sugar island. add to that, the culinary secrets which keep tourists in coming back. we will be featuring more of them here soon.


----------



## bacolodchamp (Mar 3, 2008)

*NEGROS IS ALSO FESTIVAL ISLAND*

*HOME TO THE WORLD RENOWNED MASSKARA FESTIVAL OF BACOLOD CITY*

*MassKara: A Thousand Smiles Per Minute
By: Imogene S. Kana-an, Bacolod City Tourism Officer​*
What started as "just a new activity" to spice up an otherwise routine civic-military parade, awarding ceremonies and a literary-musical program for a city charter anniversary, Bacolod City's MassKara Festival is now 3 years short of its third decade and has already become of the entries of the Philippines to the global tourism community.

The MassKara Festival of Bacolod City has repeatedly represented the country in some major festivals in Asia, notably in the Chinggay Festival in Singapore in 1998, the Lunar Festival of Hong Kong in 2001, in the International Tourism Festival of Shanghai in 2004 and in the Midosuji Festival Parade of Osaka, Japan, emerging as champion in the foreign category and first runner-up in the local category - the first award to be given to a foreign participant in the 10-year history of that Japanese festival.

Among the Philippine festivals, MassKara is one that has also been to almost all major festivals in the Visayas and Luzon. mostly on exhibition performances. During the 23rd Asian Games held in Bacolod City in November 2005, the MassKara dance got the most applause from the athletes, visiting dignitaries and the international press covering the event.

The word MassKara has a double meaning. First, it is a fusion of the English word "mass" or many and "kara", the Spanish word for "face." MassKara then becomes a "mass of faces," and these faces have to be smiling to project Bacolod already known in the late 70's as the City of Smiles. MassKara also is the dialect "maskara" for the English word mask, which gives rise to the use of giant smiling masks in varied hues, colors and brilliance which the gaily costumed dancers wear as they stomp, swing, pulsate and gyrate in the major streets of the city every third weeded nearest to the 19th of October, which is the City Charter Anniversary of Bacolod.

The concept of combining the English word "mass" and the Spanish word "kara" is a mind product of the then Art Association of Bacolod president, the late Ely Santiago, with the support of the late city councilor chairman of the committee councilor on tourism, Romeo Geocadin and the then Negros Occidental Department of Tourism head and now city mayor of Bacolod, Atty. Evelio R. Leonardia, the concept has become a reality, with the city having her first MassKara Festival in 1981.

After two or three years, the MassKara would have died a natural death. But thanks to the tenacity of an Evelio R.Leonardia to lobby at the city council and to initiate the movement among tourism stakeholders, the festival moved on, year after year, despite political economic, natural or man-made impediments. Now, after 28 years, it has not only attained its recognized festival stature- as a national ANVIL awardee of the Philippine Public Relation Society - but also as one major tourism identity for Bacolod City.

Through the years, MassKara has evolved and has undergone a lot of changes from its attempt during its start in 1980 to be historical by portraying vignettes of Philippine history, to the time when it has become a symbol of survival, when the sugar industry as the lifeblood of the Bacoleños continued to plummet down.
The long years of affluence and abundance brought about by the sugar industry, with Bacolod as its center of trade and commerce, has made the Bacoleño a lover of the good life. He knows how to laugh heartily while his fine taste is seen in his cuisine, in dressing, the sports he indulges in and the kind of car his bulging pocket chooses. But beneath all these, he is also resilient because he knows how to take things in stride in times of crisis. He can still smile as sincerely as during the times of plenty. Decades after the backlash of the sugar industry, Bacolod now no longer depends on this cash crop and the Bacoleño still celebrates life along the mainstream of contemporary events, industry and technology.

The MassKara Festival is here to stay, an icon for Bacolod as the City of Smiles. Today, with the more than four hundred fifty thousand Bacoleños giving their warmest smiles, MassKara becomes a festival of a thousand smiles per minute, projecting the Bacoleño's ability to smile, to be gregarious and charming and to shoe his instinct to survive and triumph over trials and challenges. MassKara is not history nor is it anchored on any historical, religious or cultural event. Artistic, yes. MassKara is simply his story, that is the Bacoleño as a human being whose innate capacity for goodness, happiness and beauty is expressed in the sights, sounds, color and rhythm of a people celebrating the might and bounty of a Great Creator.

source


----------



## bacolodchamp (Mar 3, 2008)

*MassKara Festival - Kari sa Bacolod, Dala ka MassKara 
by SKT Digital Productions​*
27767644​
16953087

16954911​


----------



## bacolodchamp (Mar 3, 2008)




----------



## bacolodchamp (Mar 3, 2008)




----------



## bacolodchamp (Mar 3, 2008)




----------



## bacolodchamp (Mar 3, 2008)




----------



## bacolodchamp (Mar 3, 2008)

MASSKARA STREETDANCING COMPETITION 2011


----------



## bacolodchamp (Mar 3, 2008)

*ELECTRIC MASSKARA 2011​*
























































































































































































































masskara festival website​


----------



## RepublicaNegrense (May 8, 2011)

bacolodchamp said:


> ^^@RN, you're in an international thread...they won't understand what you're saying,:nuts::lol:


I'm sorry. I've been so used to Hiligaynon and English codeswitching. :lol: By the way, for the international forummers reading this thread, "Kari sa Bacólod, Dala Ka Masskara" means "Come to Bacólod and Bring a Mask" for the beautiful Masskara Festival. :cheers:


----------



## bacolodchamp (Mar 3, 2008)

*INTRICATE MASKS OF BACOLOD​*
First Place









Second Place









Third Place









People's Choice (Voted on FB)









Photogenic Mask









TV Patrol Negros


----------



## bacolodchamp (Mar 3, 2008)

*MASSKARA SEASON BACOLOD
OCTOBER 2011
*
(photos from http://www.facebook.com/masskarabacolod)


----------



## bacolodchamp (Mar 3, 2008)

*BACOLOD AND NEGROS OCCIDENTAL IS ALSO HOME TO A LOT OF ETHNIC CHINESE, THUS, THE BIRTH OF ANOTHER FESTIVAL*

*Bacolaodiat Festival*

All through out the world, the Chinese New Year explodes with firecrackers and dragon and lion dances and is observed with religious rituals, gift giving and family feasts. 

In Bacolod City, it will be marked with dazzling illuminated colorful giant lanterns, lighted floats, fireworks, a Chinese food alley and cultural dances. 

This is Bacolod's very own Chinese New year Festival--Bacolaodiat! It comes from the words "Bacolod" & "Lao Diat" (Fookien word for celebration).


----------



## bacolodchamp (Mar 3, 2008)

*BACOLAODIAT 2012​**January 20-23, 2012​*


----------



## RepublicaNegrense (May 8, 2011)

RepublicaNegrense.com Food Tourism Special
Mila's Restaurant
Hinigaran, Negros Occidental


----------



## RepublicaNegrense (May 8, 2011)

RepublicaNegrense.com Food Tourism Special
Healthy Eats, Spa and Desserts
21 Restaurant | Calla Lilly Spa | Felicia's Pastry Café


----------



## RepublicaNegrense (May 8, 2011)

RepublicaNegrense.com Food Tourism Special
El Ideal Bakery
Silay City, Negros Occidental


----------



## bacolodchamp (Mar 3, 2008)

Oddee's 12 of the World's Most Fascinating Ruins
Published on 5/15/2009 under Cool Places - by Gracie Murano -









Talisay City in the Philippines features a mansion built by a sugar magnate at the turn of the last century that not once, but twice, was destroyed in the Second World War in order to prevent Japanese forces from using it. Once on their way out of the Philippines, the USAAF bombed and strafed the home, and Philippines rebels burned it down to keep it from falling into Japanese hands. (Link)

www.oddee.com


----------



## bacolodchamp (Mar 3, 2008)

*more pics*
































































*THE RUINS AT NIGHT*


----------



## bacolodchamp (Mar 3, 2008)

*Panaad Sa Negros Festival 2012*
Showcasing the Best of Negros Occidental
Panaad Park and Stadium, Mansilingan, Bacolod City
April 9 - 15, 2012


About the Festival: 

Capture the essence of Negros Occidental in the annual celebration of Panaad sa Negros Festival every April in Bacolod City.

Dubbed the “Festival of Festivals”, Panaad (Hiligaynon for a vow and its fulfillment) is a colorful and jubilant presentation of individual festivals of the 13 cities and 19 municipalities of Negros Occidental. It presents Bacolod City’s famous Masskara, La Carlota’s rhythmic Pasalamat, San Carlos City’s multi-awarded Pintaflores, Kabankalan City’s Sinulog, Bago City’s Babaylan, Escalante City’s Manlambus, Sagay City’s Sinigayan, Cadiz City’s Dinagsa, Mambukal’s Mudpack, San Enrique’s Bulang-Bulang, La Castellana’s Bailes de Luces, Don Salvador Benedicto’s Kali-Kalihan, and many more.

It brings together the 32 LGUs in an array of theme booths that showcase their history, arts and culture, tourism, commerce, trade and industry, in the 25-hectare eucalyptus trees-lined Panaad Park and Sports Complex.

Panaad is also a time renewing bonds or initiating friendships. The festival attracts most of the 2.6 million-strong Negrenses, their balikbayan relatives and friends, who get a glimpse of the best offerings of the towns and cities in a tour of the uniquely designed booths, as well as in cultural presentations and friendly competitions for beauty, talent, skills, and in sports.

Free shows or concerts by popular Manila-based artists add fun and excitement to the festivities. The fun continues in the food and drinks alley that offer the famous chicken inasal, grilled fish and seafood, including various shellfish, oysters, and scallops. Local bands perform nightly till way past midnight in the food and drinks alley.

Panaad also features the gains the province has achieved in its diversification efforts and its priority agenda, particularly in Food Sufficiency and Agricultural Productivity. It is seriously developing its rice and corn industries and positioning livestock as its second major industry, next to sugar.

With the Negrenses’ pioneering spirit, Negros is no longer just sugar; it is also cutflowers and ornamentals, high value fruits and organically-grown vegetables, prawns and seafood, champion fighting cocks, exquisite handcrafted gift items and houseware, world-class furniture and garments, and many more.

Panaad is a thanksgiving celebration and an exhibition of the best of Negros Occidental… now, “Sugar… and more!”


----------



## bacolodchamp (Mar 3, 2008)

*SCHEDULE OF ACTIVITIES*

Pre-Panaad Activities: 
Search for Lin-ay sang Negros:
Press Presentation (Date & Venue TBA)
Festival Costume Parade / Talent Night (Date & Venue TBA) 

Day 1 
April 9 Monday 
6:00 a.m. Hataw sa Panaad w/ Ching’s Group (Panaad Football Field)

7:30 a.m. The Great Titan Lifesaving Sports Festival (Panaad Swimming Complex) 
8:00 a.m. Panaad Thanksgiving Mass (2F Panaad Stadium) 
9:00 a.m. Ribbon Cutting Ceremonies for: 
Panaad Tourism & Trade Fair @ LGU Pavilions* 
Negros’ Best Products Display, NOTLDC (2F Panaad Stadium, North Wing)* 
Organic na Negros Agri-Fest (GF Panaad Stadium, North Wing)* 
Livestock & Dairy Products Fair (GF Panaad Stadium North Wing Grounds)* 
Festival Costumes Exhibit & Competition (GF Panaad Stadium, South Wing)* 
Eco-Garden & Wellness Show (South area across Candoni Booth)* 
Environmental Information Advocacy (2F Panaad Stadium)* 
*Daily Activities 
2:00 p.m. Motorcade & LGU Floats Competition (Provincial Capitol to Panaad Park) 
4:00 p.m. Opening Ceremony & Festival Dance Competition (Panaad Stadium) 
Fireworks Display 
8:00 p.m. GMA “Kapuso” Show (Stadium) 

Day 2 
April 10 Tuesday 
6:00 a.m. Hataw sa Panaad w/ Panaad Hot Bodies (Panaad Football Field) 
7:30 a.m. The Great Titan Lifesaving Sports Festival (Panaad Swimming Complex) 
Athletics (Panaad Field) 
8:00 a.m. Chess (Stadium VIP Room) 
10:00 a.m. Daily Trade Fair & Exhibits @ various venues (refer to Day 1) 
1:00 p.m. Drum & Bugle Competition, Secondary Level (Panaad Football Field) 
2:00 p.m. Boxing (2nd Level South Wing, Panaad Stadium – weigh-in @ 7:30-10am) 
7:00 p.m. Negros Pop Music Festival - Composo/Pop Song Writing Competition (Panaad Stadium) 
8:00 p.m. NOPSSCEA Cultural Show (Panaad Park Stage) 

Day 3 
April 11 Wednesday 
6:00 a.m. Hataw sa Panaad w/ Panaad Hot Bodies (Panaad Football Field) 
7:30 a.m. The Great Titan Lifesaving Sports Festival (Panaad Swimming Complex) 
Athletics (Panaad Field) 
8:00 a.m. TESDA Livelihood Skills Olympics (Panaad Covered Court) 
Chess (Panaad Stadium VIP Room) 
UPLBAA Annual Panaad Seminar (venue TBA) 
10:00 a.m. Daily Trade Fair & Exhibits @ various venues (refer to Day 1) 
1:00 p.m. Taekwondo (2nd Level North Wing, Panaad Stadium, weigh in @ 9-11am) 
2:00 p.m. Boxing (2nd Level South Wing, Panaad Stadium – weigh-in @ 7:30-10am) 
3:00 p.m. Latin Dance Sport – Adult, Senior & Juvenile Categories (NOMPAC Gym) 
7:00 p.m. RMN Panaad Hip Hop Challenge (Panaad Park Stage) 
8:00 p.m. UNILEVER “Pop Fiesta” (Panaad Stadium) 

Day 4 
April 12 Thursday 
6:00 a.m. Hataw sa Panaad w/ Panaad Hot Bodies (Panaad Football Field) 
3K & 5K Road Race (Panaad Stadium) 
7:30 a.m. The Great Titan Lifesaving Sports Festival (Panaad Swimming Complex) 
Athletics (Panaad Field) 
8:00 a.m. Chess (Panaad Stadium VIP Room) 
Taekwondo (2nd Level North Wing, Panaad Stadium) 
10:00 a.m. Daily Trade Fair & Exhibits @ various venues (refer to Day 1) 
2:00 p.m. Boxing (2nd Level South Wing, Panaad Stadium – weigh-in @ 7:30-10am) 
3:00 p.m. Environmental Activity - PEMO (2F Panaad Stadium) 
Provincial Capitol Employees’ Day (Panaad Park Stage) 
5:00 p.m. Visayan Folk Dances Competition (Panaad Stadium) 
9:00 p.m. Technical Rehearsal, Lin-ay sang Negros Pageant (Panaad Stadium) 

Day 5 
April 13 Friday 
6:00 a.m. Hataw sa Panaad w/ Panaad Hot Bodies (Panaad Football Field) 
7:30 a.m. The Great Titan Lifesaving Sports Festival (Sipalay City) 
8:00 a.m. Swimming (Panaad Swimming Pool) 
10:00 a.m. Daily Trade Fair & Exhibits @ various venues (refer to Day 1) 
2:00 p.m. Boxing (2nd Level South Wing, Panaad Stadium – weigh-in @ 7:30-10am) 
8:00 p.m. MOR Local Stock - Ilonggo Music Fest (Panaad Park Stage) 
Lin-ay sang Negros Pageant & Coronation Night (Panaad Stadium) 

Day 6 
April 14 Saturday 
6:00 a.m. Hataw sa Panaad w/ Panaad Hot Bodies (Panaad Football Field) 
Murcia – Panaad Run 
7:30 a.m. Governor’s Cup Panaad National Golf Tournament, Vice Mayor’s League (NOGCC) 
The Great Titan Lifesaving Sports Festival (Sipalay City) 
8:00 a.m. Swimming (Panaad Swimming Pool) 
Farmers Day Celebration & Farmers Forum (venue TBA) 
10:00 a.m. Daily Trade Fair & Exhibits @ various venues (refer to Day 1) 
2:00 p.m. Panaad Derby Opening (Panaad Covered Court) 
Boxing (2nd Level South Wing, Panaad Stadium – weigh-in @ 7:30-10am) 
7:00 p.m. Outstanding Farmers & Firsherfolk Awards – OPA/PVO w/ ABS-CBN (Panaad Stadium) 
9:00 p.m. ABS-CBN’s Kapamilya Fiesta Caravan (Panaad Stadium) 

Day 7 
April 15 Sunday 
6:00 a.m. Hataw sa Panaad w/ Ching’s Group (Panaad Football Field) 
7:30 a.m. Governor’s Cup Panaad National Golf Tournament, Vice Mayor’s League (NOGCC) 
The Great Titan Lifesaving Sports Festival (Sipalay City) 
10:00 a.m. Daily Trade Fair & Exhibits @ various venues (refer to Day 1) 
2:00 p.m. Panaad Derby (Panaad Covered Court) 
3:00 p.m. Closing Ceremony w/ Awarding & Presentation of Winners (Panaad Stadium) 
7:00 p.m. Drumbeating Showcase/Fireworks Display 
Silka Sponsored Show (Park Stage) 
8:00 p.m. Corporate Show/Concert (Panaad Stadium) 

Post-Panaad Activity: 
April 16 Monday 
2 p.m. Panaad Derby Championship (Panaad Covered Court)


----------



## bacolodchamp (Mar 3, 2008)

*TUBO KAG MADAMO PA*
*(Sugar and More)*






A song written for the purpose of promoting the province Negros Occidental as one of Philippines best tourist destinations. The song describes what the Island of Negros can offer to the world, starting from its people, culture and lifestyle.​


----------



## bacolodchamp (Mar 3, 2008)




----------



## bacolodchamp (Mar 3, 2008)




----------



## capricorn2000 (Nov 30, 2006)

this is one great thread I've been checking out from time to time. nice place and nice presentation.
I'd been to Bacolod and Silay a long time ago and I know that since then there are lots of improvements.
Just one question..is there any plan to rebuild that ruined mansion?
oh, another thing..I'm impressed with your shots and the presentations of those food dishes. could you tag a price on them...thanks and keep on posting.


----------



## RepublicaNegrense (May 8, 2011)

capricorn2000 said:


> this is one great thread I've been checking out from time to time. nice place and nice presentation.
> I'd been to Bacolod and Silay a long time ago and I know that since then there are lots of improvements.
> Just one question..is there any plan to rebuild that ruined mansion?
> oh, another thing..I'm impressed with your shots and the presentations of those food dishes. could you tag a price on them...thanks and keep on posting.


I think there are no plans to rebuild the ruined mansion since its already known as The Ruins and has been packaged for tourism as such.  Anyway, bacolodchamp can put the price tags but those restaurants have websites or pages you can check:


21 Restaurant – http://www.21restaurant.com/
Chicken Deli – http://www.chickendelibacolod.com/
Café Uma – http://www.cafeuma.com/
Calea – https://www.facebook.com/profile.php?id=100001262905421&sk=wall
Felicia's – https://www.facebook.com/pages/Felicias-Pastry-Cafe/145409092175
El Ideal Bakery - https://www.facebook.com/pages/EL-IDEAL-Bakery/157423434580


----------



## bacolodchamp (Mar 3, 2008)

capricorn2000 said:


> this is one great thread I've been checking out from time to time. nice place and nice presentation.
> I'd been to Bacolod and Silay a long time ago and I know that since then there are lots of improvements.
> Just one question..is there any plan to rebuild that ruined mansion?
> oh, another thing..I'm impressed with your shots and the presentations of those food dishes. could you tag a price on them...thanks and keep on posting.


^^thanks for appreciating @capricorn...hope you'd come back soon. a lot of nice things have happened. bout the prices, i really don't have a source for that but i can assure you that bacolod prices are way, way below manila standard and the servings are generous plus our people will serve you with a smile. and that's for free. hehe


----------



## bacolodchamp (Mar 3, 2008)

MORE PICS OF THE JEWEL OF THE SUGAR ISLAND - SIPALAY














































*Sipalay*




















_*Sipalay Shots*_




























*Robinsons Cruise Resort*
*Sipalay City*



























Photos by SUV​


----------



## bacolodchamp (Mar 3, 2008)

*Silay City - Seat of Arts, Culture and Eco-trourism in Western Visayas​*


----------



## bacolodchamp (Mar 3, 2008)

WHY SILAY IS CALLED THE PARIS OF NEGROS

Silay, Negros Occidental is one of the heritage cities of the Philippines. Its historic center was declared by the National Historical Institute as a National Historical Landmark. While twenty-eight of its ancestral houses were declared Heritage Houses, the most number of declared structures anywhere in the country.

*28 HERITAGE HOUSES OF SILAY*

▪ Victor Fernandez Gaston Heritage House (Silay City, Negros Occidental)
▪ Carlos Arceo Ledesma Heritage House (Silay City, Negros Occidental)
▪ Jose Benedicto Gamboa Heritage House (Silay City, Negros Occidental)
▪ Angel Araneta Ledesma Heritage House (Silay City, Negros Occidental)
▪ Benita Jara Heritage House (Silay City, Negros Occidental)
▪ Amelia Hilado Flores Heritage House (Silay City, Negros Occidental)
▪ Alejandro Amechazura Heritage House (Silay City, Negros Occidental)
▪ Jose Corteza Locsin Heritage House (Silay City, Negros Occidental)
▪ Augusto Hilado Severino Heritage House (Silay City, Negros Occidental)
▪ Severino Building/Heritage House (Silay City, Negros Occidental)
▪ Manuel Severino Hofileña Heritage House (Silay City, Negros Occidental)
▪ Claudio Hilado Akol Heritage House (Silay City, Negros Occidental)
▪ Manuel de la Rama Locsin Heritage House (Silay City, Negros Occidental)
▪ Felix Tad-y Lacson Heritage House (Silay City, Negros Occidental)
▪ Soledad and Maria Montelibano Lacson Heritage House (Silay City, Negros Occidental)
▪ Kapitan Marciano Montelibano Lacson Heritage House (Silay City, Negros Occidental)
▪ Vicente Conlu Montelibano Heritage House (Silay City, Negros Occidental)
▪ Maria Ledesma Golez Heritage House (Silay City, Negros Occidental)
▪ Jose Ledesma Heritage House (Silay City, Negros Occidental)
▪ Teodoro Morada Heritage House (Silay City, Negros Occidental)
▪ Generoso Reyes Gamboa Heritage House (Silay City, Negros Occidental)
▪ Digna Locsin Consing Heritage House (Silay City, Negros Occidental)
▪ German Lacson Gaston Heritage House (Silay City, Negros Occidental)
▪ Modesto Ramirez Hojilla (Carlos Javelosa Jalandoni) Heritage House (Silay City, Negros Occidental)
▪ Dr. Jose Corteza Locsin Heritage House (Silay City, Negros Occidental)
▪ Bernardino Lopez Jalandoni Ancestral House (Silay City, Negros Occidental)
▪ German Locsin Unson Heritage House (Silay City, Negros Occidental)
▪ Delfin Ledesma Ledesma Heritage House (Silay City, Negros Occidental)


----------



## bacolodchamp (Mar 3, 2008)

*MOST FAMOUS IS THE 
VICTOR FERNANDEZ GASTON HOUSE, 
BETTER KNOWN AS THE 

BALAY NEGRENSE LIFESTYLE MUSEUM*









Photo by SUV​


----------



## bacolodchamp (Mar 3, 2008)

Manuel Severino Hofilena Ancestral House


















Soledad and Maria Montelibano Lacson Ancestral House









Locsin Ancestral House (House of Judge Reynaldo Alan)









Lino Lopez Severino and Maria Golez Ancestral House









Leandro Dela Rama Locsin Ancestral House









Jose Ledesma Ancestral House









House of Rene and Jessica Velez Dimacali









Generoso Gamboa Ancestral Twin House









Dr.Jose Corteza Locsin Ancestral House









Bernardino Ysabel Jalandoni Ancestral House









Antonia Dela Rama Locsin Ancestral House









OTHER UNNAMED HOUSES































































































































Photo credits to Pinoy Adventurista​


----------



## bacolodchamp (Mar 3, 2008)

The San Diego Pro-cathedral, formerly known as the San Diego Parish Church or the St. Didacus Parish Church before its declaration as a pro-cathedral in 1994, is an early 20th century church in Silay City, Negros Occidental in the Philippines. It is the only pro-cathedral outside of the national capital of Manila,[1] and is unique in Negros Occidental for being the only church in the province featuring a cupola or dome.

Don Jose Ledesma commissioned an Italian architect, Lucio Bernasconi to design the new church. Bernasconi was also responsible for the design and construction of the Silay Wharf, which was razed by Imperial Japanese soldiers during the Second World War. Bernasconi took the churches in his native Italy as the model for the Silay church. The church's layout is in the shape of a Latin cross, with a cupola rising forty meters above the nave. Construction was completed in 1927, and the new church was inaugurated that same year.


----------



## bacolodchamp (Mar 3, 2008)

SILAY'S ADOBO FESTIVAL​


----------



## bacolodchamp (Mar 3, 2008)

*SILAY CITY...

A BASTION OF A GLORIOUS PAST. A FOCAL POINT TO A PROGRESSIVE FUTURE​*

Bacolod-Silay Int'l Airport by Pompe Junior, on Flickr

Bacolod-Silay Int'l Airport by Pompe Junior, on Flickr


Bacolod-Silay Int'l Airport by Pompe Junior, on Flickr


Bacolod-Silay Int'l Airport by Pompe Junior, on Flickr


Bacolod-Silay Int'l Airport by Pompe Junior, on Flickr



Bacolod-Silay Int'l Airport by Pompe Junior, on Flickr



Bacolod-Silay Int'l Airport by Pompe Junior, on Flickr


Bacolod-Silay Int'l Airport by Pompe Junior, on Flickr

BSIA hidden beauty by Pompe Junior, on Flickr


BSIA hidden beauty by Pompe Junior, on Flickr​


----------



## capricorn2000 (Nov 30, 2006)

thanks for the response to my query guys.
nice photo update.


----------



## bacolodchamp (Mar 3, 2008)

^^welcome @capricorn and continue to browse this thread. we'll keep you updated on what's going on in our little place called, Negros.


----------



## bacolodchamp (Mar 3, 2008)

*EVERY YEAR, THE WHOLE NEGROS CONVERGE IN A SINGLE VENUE, WITH A SINGLE PURPOSE....TO FULFILL THE PANAAD, A VOW...A PROMISE,*

WELCOME 
TO 
PANAAD SA NEGROS 2012​

















Artworks by jedai_blaze​


----------



## jedai_blaze (Apr 14, 2010)

wow.thank u guid mig.kapisan guid ky bchamp ah.hehe


----------



## bacolodchamp (Mar 3, 2008)

^^@jedai, thanks for the pics...forgot to give you proper credits...btw, this is an international thread. our guests might not understand you.


----------



## bacolodchamp (Mar 3, 2008)

*BACOLOD BAY AREA AND DOWNTOWN AREA*


Bacolod Aerial  by Pompe Jr., on Flickr



Bacolod Aerial  by Pompe Jr., on Flickr



Bacolod Aerial by Pompe Jr., on Flickr


Bacolod Aerial  by Pompe Jr., on Flickr




Bacolod Aerial by Pompe Jr., on Flickr


Bacolod Aerial  by Pompe Jr., on Flickr


Bacolod Aerial  by Pompe Jr., on Flickr​


----------



## bacolodchamp (Mar 3, 2008)

*SM CITY BACOLOD AND DOWNTOWN CBD*


Bacolod Aerial  by Pompe Jr., on Flickr



Bacolod Aerial  by Pompe Jr., on Flickr


Bacolod Aerial  by Pompe Jr., on Flickr


Bacolod Aerial  by Pompe Jr., on Flickr​


----------



## bacolodchamp (Mar 3, 2008)

ROBINSONS MALL BACOLOD, CENTRAL CITYWALK, AND GO HOTEL



Bacolod Aerial  by Pompe Jr., on Flickr



Bacolod Aerial  by Pompe Jr., on Flickr


Bacolod Aerial  by Pompe Jr., on Flickr

​


----------



## bacolodchamp (Mar 3, 2008)

Bacolod Aerial  by Pompe Jr., on Flickr



Bacolod Aerial  by Pompe Jr., on Flickr​


Bacolod Aerial  by Pompe Jr., on Flickr​


----------



## bacolodchamp (Mar 3, 2008)

Panaad Sa Negros Festival 2012
*Showcasing the Best of Negros Occidental
Panaad Park and Stadium, Mansilingan, Bacolod City
April 9 - 15, 2012*

THESE BOOTHS WILL COME ALIVE ONCE MORE


Bacolod City









Bago City









Binalbagan









Casiz City









Candoni









Calatrava









Cauayan









Don Salvador Benedicto









E.B. Magalona









Himamaylan City









Hinigaran 









Hinobaan









Isabela









Kabankalan City


----------



## bacolodchamp (Mar 3, 2008)

La Carlota City









La Castellana









Manapla









Murcia









Pontevedra









Pulupandan









Sagay City









San Carlos City









San Enrique









Silay City









Sipalay City









Talisay City









Toboso









Valladolid









Victorias City


----------



## bacolodchamp (Mar 3, 2008)

FESTIVAL ISLAND OF NEGROS​
SINIGAYAN FESTIVAL-OPENING PARADE​


















































































































































































​


----------



## bacolodchamp (Mar 3, 2008)




----------



## bacolodchamp (Mar 3, 2008)

BACOLOD-SILAY INTERNATIONAL AIRPORT​










Bacolod- Silay International Airport by Pompe Jr., on Flickr



BSIA  by Pompe Jr., on Flickr



BSIA by Pompe Jr., on Flickr



BSIA  by Pompe Jr., on Flickr​


----------



## jedai_blaze (Apr 14, 2010)

bacolodchamp said:


> ^^@jedai, thanks for the pics...forgot to give you proper credits...btw, this is an international thread. our guests might not understand you.


oh i see.okay then..nah it doesnt matter if you dont give me proper credit. i would rather want the owners of the pictures from flickr to be properly credited which i forgot. lol.


----------



## jedai_blaze (Apr 14, 2010)

bacolodchamp said:


> FESTIVAL ISLAND OF NEGROS
> 
> SINIGAYAN FESTIVAL-OPENING PARADE


the girl on the 11th pic is so beautiful. whats her name?by the way, do you have pictures of tigkalalag festival of isabela and bailes de luces of la castellana?


----------



## bacolodchamp (Mar 3, 2008)

^^we'll have them in due time...:lol:


----------



## bacolodchamp (Mar 3, 2008)

THE MANY FACES OF NEGROS​


----------



## bacolodchamp (Mar 3, 2008)

THE SIGHTS OF NEGROS


----------



## bacolodchamp (Mar 3, 2008)

*MAKE NEGROS OCCIDENTAL YOUR SUMMER DESTINATION*

*Water Garden*












































































































































































Photos by SUV​


----------



## bacolodchamp (Mar 3, 2008)

​


----------



## bacolodchamp (Mar 3, 2008)

BACOLOD DOWNTOWN AREA

Centroplex Mall


Centroplex Mall Bacolod by Pompe Jr., on Flickr



Centroplex Mall Bacolod by Pompe Jr., on Flickr


Plaza Mart Mall



Bacolod downtown area- Gonzaga cor. Araneta st. by Pompe Jr., on Flickr



Bacolod downtown area- Plaza Mart Mall along Gonzaga st. by Pompe Jr., on Flickr​[/QUOTE]


Bacolod downtown area- Gonzaga st. by Pompe Jr., on Flickr



Bacolod downtown area- Araneta st. by Pompe Jr., on Flickr



Bacolod downtown area- Gonzaga cor. Araneta st. by Pompe Jr., on Flickr



Bacolod downtown area- Araneta st. by Pompe Jr., on Flickr​


----------



## bacolodchamp (Mar 3, 2008)

MORE DOWNTOWN AREA PICS​
Bacolod Downtown area..taken around mid day,



Bacolod street scene- Downtown CBD by Pompe Jr., on Flickr



Bacolod street scene- downtown CBD by Pompe Jr., on Flickr




Bacolod street scene- PNB by Pompe Jr., on Flickr



Bacolod street scene- Lopue's Araneta by Pompe Jr., on Flickr




Bacolod street scene- Central Market area by Pompe Jr., on Flickr



Bacolod street scene- Rizal St. by Pompe Jr., on Flickr


Bacolod street scene- BREDCO area by Pompe Jr., on Flickr



Bacolod street scene- Planta Hotel by Pompe Jr., on Flickr



Bacolod street scene- Metro Dome, Araneta St. by Pompe Jr., on Flickr



Bacolod street scene- Metro Dome, Araneta St. by Pompe Jr., on Flickr



Bacolod street scene- Grand Regal Hotel by Pompe Jr., on Flickr​


----------



## bacolodchamp (Mar 3, 2008)

CENTRAL CITYWALK​

Central City Walk by Pompe Jr., on Flickr



Central City Walk by Pompe Jr., on Flickr


Central City Walk by Pompe Jr., on Flickr


Central City Walk by Pompe Jr., on Flickr


Central City Walk by Pompe Jr., on Flickr




Central City Walk by Pompe Jr., on Flickr



Central City Walk by Pompe Jr., on Flickr



Central City Walk by Pompe Jr., on Flickr



Central City Walk by Pompe Jr., on Flickr






Central City Walk by Pompe Jr., on Flickr


Central City Walk by Pompe Jr., on Flickr

​


----------



## bacolodchamp (Mar 3, 2008)

Panaad Festival is held annually during the month of April in Bacolod City. Panaad is the Hiligaynon word for “vow” or “promise”; the festival is a form of thanksgiving to the Divine Providence and commemoration of a vow in exchange for a good life.The celebration is held at the Panaad Park, which also houses the Panaad Stadium, and is participated in by the 13 cities and 19 towns of the province. For this reason, the province dubs it the “mother” of all its festivals.

Amongst of the activities which are held each year is the festival dance competition of every festivals in the entire Negros Occidental province. Each cities and municipalities would send their best performer or their winning performer in their own festival to compete with the best of other cities and municipalities. Another, is the search for the Lin-ay sang Negros. The festival also features the best from each cities and municipalities in terms of crafts, food and many more.


----------



## bacolodchamp (Mar 3, 2008)

10 Reasons to Visit Casino Filipino Hotel - Bacolod

Located just 30 minutes from the new Bacolod-Silay International Airport, it’s an easy drive going to Casino Filipino Hotel - Bacolod. As soon as you get within the Goldenfield Commercial Center—a misnomer as it’s considered the premiere night life area in the City of Smiles—it’s hard to miss the hotel with its Spanish-inspired architectural style towering amidst various restaurants, nightclubs, shops and other hotels/inns operating in the area. A mere five minutes away lie bustling Shoemart Bacolod, the Bacolod City Port Area and the city center downtown.

But the real reasons why guests keep coming back to Casino Filipino Hotel - Bacolod? Simply these:

1. Gaming tables

There’s never a dull moment from the 22 gaming tables that the casino operates in its main gaming floor. Find your Lady Luck on the exciting Baccarat and Super Six tables, then jump over to the Pontoon and Paigow games for more action. Check out the Roulette wheel if you’re just killing time, but there are also the more intimate VIP rooms if you’ve got the money to drop in private!

2. Slot machines

There are about 227 exciting slot machine units waiting to charm you, including Sports of Kings, Fire and Ice, Manny Pacquiao Link, Cash Express and the 12 newly-installed units of Fa Fa Fa. Try your luck, who knows you might be one of the 4 jackpot winners monthly!

3. Hotel

Casino Filipino Hotel - Bacolod has more than enough space to accommodate you with its 48 deluxe rooms, 16 deluxe double rooms, 3 suite rooms and a Presidential Suite. Among PAGCOR’s casinos, its Bacolod branch is its only property with a hotel. Room rates range from P1,188 to P6,600, with each air-conditioned room equipped with cable TV, hot and cold shower, a mini bar and WiFi connection to the Internet.

4. Dining

The hotel’s Café Tertulia operates at the main lobby, offering a delightful view of Goldenfield Commercial Complex by night. Its bill of fare is proudly Bacolod cuisine, with mostly Filipino specialties. Among its must-try bestsellers are Crispy Pata, Baby Back Ribs and Bulalo. There is also a mouth-watering weekend dinner buffet from Fridays to Sundays. There’s more: be entertained while dining with nightly bands at the lobby.

5. Function Rooms and Amenities

Poolside
Get tan while your kids go for a dip at the Poolside of the hotel. Take a sip from a wide choice of fruit smoothies while relaxing in the cabanas and tents surrounding the adult and kiddie pools. Poolside is also ideal for children’s swimming parties and Luau parties at night.

Amphitheatre
Standing just beside Poolside, the amphitheatre is a preferred venue for cockfighting events, boxing matches and bingo sessions. It can seat from 800 up to 1000 depending on the event set up. It has been a favorite venue for concerts and corporate parties.

The Cinco de Novembre
This is a function room comfortably located up the grand staircase at the second floor. It is perfect for meetings, seminars, conferences and training events. It can accommodate up 80 persons on a theatre set up, and up to 60 persons with a classroom-style arrangement.

The Taberna
The Taberna club can accommodate up to 150 guests. It is equipped with a sound system and videoke for music lovers and music makers. The stage is great for bands and performances while you sip your favorite cocktail drink. The center dance floor invites party-goers to swing the night away!

6. Bingo

Famous for its Bingo games, Casino Filipino Hotel-Bacolod holds twice-a-week Bingo session every Tuesday and Friday, as well as special Bingo Bonanza Events with big jackpot prizes throughout the year.

7. Nightly entertainment

Taking a break from gaming action? Relax and be amused from the nightly entertainment available at the casino gaming floor itself. There’s another band playing at Cafe Tertulia from 9:00 pm to 1:00 am daily, not to mention the lively pianist playing favorites at the main lobby of the hotel. Get the urge to sing along? Feel free. Why not ask our pianist for more? He will gladly oblige with your accompaniment.

8. Chapel

Who says meditation and prayers don’t go along with casino playing? Casino Filipino Hotel-Bacolod boasts an air-conditioned chapel off its Poolside where guests and employees can hear Sunday and First Friday Mass.

9. Goldenfield Commercial Complex

As already mentioned, Casino Filipino Hotel-Bacolod is situated within the Goldenfield Commercial Complex area, where the city’s night life pulses till the wee hours. Some notable establishments include Caribbean Water Park where the family can rest while children enjoy the swimming pools and slides. If you like bowling with your friends, check out the Super Bowling Center beside the hotel itself. Party and celebrate till you drop at the Mo2 Restobar, which also features billiards and a videoke club. Feast on more seafoods, exotic fruits, Filipino and Ilonggo specialty food at nearby Aboy’s Restaurant, but don’t forget to savor the authentic Bacolod chicken inasal at the Chicken Alley right smack in the center of the Complex.

10. Employees and excellent customer service

From the drivers to the chamber maids, the concierge and the card dealers, waiters and the top management, the service of CF Bacolod is their biggest asset. Upon entry to the hotel, a warm smile welcomes the guests. According to the Branch Manager, Ms. Estrella Luz Cabebe who herself is very accommodating and ebullient, customer service is a top priority to CF Bacolod and is the best thing that the keeps the beloved patron coming back.

source


----------



## bacolodchamp (Mar 3, 2008)

MOUNT KANLAON

*The highest peak in Central Philippines*








​
*Mountain Climbing at Mt. Kanlaon in Bacolod City - Philippines*

Those who want to go mountain climbing at Mt. Kanlaon can do so easily nowadays as the park regulations make it a simple process. While climbing the mountain can be hard, it is also very rewarding.

*What to See*

You have two options when it comes to starting your trek up the mountain: they are the Mambucal / Wasay / Guintubdan trail and the Canlaon City trail. The first is usually the one chosen by most mountaineers as it is the more picturesque route.

The first thing that you will see when you begin this journey will be the gorgeous waterfalls and springs around the Mambucal Resort. Making your way through the forests you will encounter some giant trees (perfect place for a picnic), and the Hardin Sang Balo, where a lot of mountaineers camp. The mountain climbing at Mt. Kanlaon begins properly when you cross the Margaha Valley.

From this point on the forest scenery is replaced by the rugged landscapes and eventually, after crossing several promontories, you (and your friends) will reach the top, in this case it will be the crater. The climb will actually take a couple of days, and when you reach the summit, you can set up camp here. Unlike other mountains, there are no luxuriant greens here; just a deep hole filled with pyroclastic substance. One is filled with a sense of awe when standing upon this crevice.

*Location and Cost*

If you want to go mountain climbing at Mt. Kanlaon, you need to get to Negros Occidental first. If you are in Manila it is best if you take a plane that will take you to Bacolod City. From there you can hire a jeepney which will take you to Barangay Mambucal which is where the Mt. Kanlaon National Park is located. When you get there, you should go to the local DENR (Department of Environment and Natural Resources) office to get the permit to go climbing.

bacolodboard.com


----------



## bacolodchamp (Mar 3, 2008)

Photos by doc boy

*Negros Occidental Golf and Country Club in Bacolod City - Philippines*

The Negros Occidental Golf and Country Club is one of the premiere golfing destinations in Bacolod. Its amenities and accommodations put it at par with some of the other top courses in the Philippines and Asia.


*What to See*

The layout is very well designed, and there are 18 holes in total. The final one is over 200 yards, and is an indication of the challenges that the course can present. When you play the wind can blow and this can make it quite a formidable task for even professional or determined players. The fact that the place is also surrounded by waters makes it even more of a challenge, but it also adds to the thrill of playing the game.

There are other accommodations at the Negros Occidental Golf and Country Club. There is a swimming pool where people can relax after playing a few rounds, and a tennis court where people can try out a different type of ballgame. There is also a beautiful clubhouse and a restaurant where guests can partake of fine food. One can also employ the services of caddies at any time.

For the visitor, what will catch the eye will be the layout itself. While it is a mostly plain level, it is still enveloped by trees and hills. They add to the beauty of the scene. Of course, there is also the view of two mountains from the distance, Mount Marapara and Mount Patag. For those that do not play much golf, there are still the views to enjoy, and indeed, a lot of the tourists who go here do so just to savor the gorgeous vistas and appreciate the fresh air.


*Location and Cost*

The Negros Occidental Golf and Country Club is at Barangay Bata in Bacolod City. One of the most popular golf courses and tourist attractions in the city, it is well known and recognized by the residents and drivers, so any jeepney on that route can take you there for about Php 20. In keeping with the practice of other golf courses, the chance to play depends if one is a member or has the sponsorship of a club member.

With its beautiful surroundings and the challenging layout, the Negros Occidental Golf and Country Club has become a big draw for both players and tourists, and with the game becoming more popular, this trend will only continue into the future.


----------



## bacolodchamp (Mar 3, 2008)

*OTHER GOLF COURSES IN NEGROS OCCIDENTAL*

Formally known as VICMICO (short for Victorias Milling Company) Golf and Country Club, an 18 hole golf course located within the 600 hectare ground of Victorias Milling Company, Victorias City, Negros Occidental, Philippines. VICMICO features a driving range, practice putting green tee houses on the fairways, tennis court, clubhouse and restaurant, function room, male/female lockers and shower facilities.



























Credits to the owners of the pics


----------



## bacolodchamp (Mar 3, 2008)

*Bacolod Golf and Country Club - Philippines*

There are several golf courses in the City of Smiles, but the Bacolod Golf and Country Club has become one of the perennial favorites, owing as much to the course as the view. Well known by golfing enthusiasts, it will be a pleasant surprise for even non players.


*What to See*

The main attraction here definitely, is the course itself. It has 18 holes and has been arranged in such a way as to make it accommodating to new players. While the golf lovers will relish playing, the causal tourist will also get to savor the vistas.

The soft greens are very cool and refreshing to the eyes; meanwhile, the 33 hectare land is covered by some of the most pristine trees you will see. The ones around the fairways in the Bacolod Golf and Country Club are striking and make for stunning pictures.

Even those that are not regular players will be taken in by the scenery. The combination of the eucalyptus trees lined up side by side make for a beautiful and breathtaking vista especially as it stands beneath the white puffy clouds and the light blue skies covering the majestic landscape.

Other features of the club are the swimming pool and a restaurant where fine food and cuisine is served daily. Of course there is also a clubhouse and locker rooms for the players of the game. These may be considered part of most courses, but here they have become attractions in their own right.


*Location and Cost*

The Bacolod Golf and Country Club is located at the Hda. Binitin in Murica in Negros. As it has become one of the major tourist attractions in the city, it has become one of the frequent destinations of tourist and of course, golf lovers. If you want to visit it, you can simply hire the services of a taxi to take you there.

bacolodboard.com


----------



## bacolodchamp (Mar 3, 2008)

*Chef Carmine Cucina - a taste of Italy*
located at the Pearl Manor Hotel, Ramos-Lacson Streets, B. S. Aquino Drive, Bacolod City. Phone number 433-5091














































Insalata frutti di mare









Spaghetti alla Boscaiola









Salsiccia in Padella









Pizza Capricciosa









Pollo al Horno con Patata


----------



## bacolodchamp (Mar 3, 2008)

NEGROS AS A SPORTS CAPITAL​
*One of the venues for the 2005 Southeast Asian Games​*




































*PANAAD STADIUM*




























*PAGLAUM STADIUM*


----------



## bacolodchamp (Mar 3, 2008)

*NEGROS COUNTRYSIDE*

*In Sipalay City, Souther Negros*


































































































Photos by Jaywalker


----------



## bacolodchamp (Mar 3, 2008)

by SUV


----------



## bacolodchamp (Mar 3, 2008)

PEPPER CRAB









Paella Negra









ORANGE MANGO SWEET CHILI FISH FILLET









Black *****









CHUM-CHURUM


----------



## bacolodchamp (Mar 3, 2008)

SIPALAY CITY


----------



## bacolodchamp (Mar 3, 2008)




----------



## il poverello (Mar 31, 2012)

I miss Negros.


----------



## bacolodchamp (Mar 3, 2008)

MORE BACOLOD STREETS SCENES


Bacolod streetscenes by Pompe Junior1, on Flickr



Bacolod streetscenes by Pompe Junior1, on Flickr



Bacolod streetscenes by Pompe Junior1, on Flickr


Bacolod streetscenes by Pompe Junior1, on Flickr



Bacolod streetscenes by Pompe Junior1, on Flickr


Bacolod streetscenes by Pompe Junior1, on Flickr
​


[email protected] said:


> Bacolod streetscenes by Pompe Junior1, on Flickr
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## bacolodchamp (Mar 3, 2008)

il poverello said:


> I miss Negros.


^^negros missses you too are you from here? you can visit our bacolod/negros occidental thread for more fresh updates to somehow, cure that homesickness.


----------



## bacolodchamp (Mar 3, 2008)




----------



## bacolodchamp (Mar 3, 2008)




----------



## bacolodchamp (Mar 3, 2008)

*the scenic bago river*


----------



## bacolodchamp (Mar 3, 2008)

CUARESMA IN NEGROS​
















HOLY WEEK is a significant religious festival in the Philippines. In this predominantly Roman Catholic country, Holy Week is known as Semana Santa (the original Spanish name), Cuaresma (Latin: Quadragesima, "fortieth")


----------



## bacolodchamp (Mar 3, 2008)

BALAY QUINCE


Balay Quince by Pompe Junior1, on Flickr



Balay Quince by Pompe Junior1, on Flickr



Balay Quince by Pompe Junior1, on Flickr​


----------



## bacolodchamp (Mar 3, 2008)

VIRGEN SANG BARANGAY MALL



VSB Mall by Pompe Junior1, on Flickr



VSB Mall by Pompe Junior1, on Flickr​


----------



## bacolodchamp (Mar 3, 2008)

LACSON TOURISM STRIP


Mcdo Lacson by Pompe Junior1, on Flickr



Jollibee lacson by Pompe Junior1, on Flickr



KFC lacson by Pompe Junior1, on Flickr


Casa Carmela by Pompe Junior1, on Flickr


Chicken Deli by Pompe Junior1, on Flickr


Negros Showroom by Pompe Junior1, on Flickr



Cuayx resto by Pompe Junior1, on Flickr​


----------



## bacolodchamp (Mar 3, 2008)




----------



## RepublicaNegrense (May 8, 2011)

*Negros Island. The Sweet Spot of the Philippines*


----------



## RepublicaNegrense (May 8, 2011)

*Negros Island. The Sweet Spot of the Philippines*


----------



## bacolodchamp (Mar 3, 2008)




----------



## bacolodchamp (Mar 3, 2008)

Dalan lacson by Pompe Junior2, on Flickr



Dalan lacson by Pompe Junior2, on Flickr


Dalan lacson by Pompe Junior2, on Flickr


Dalan lacson by Pompe Junior2, on Flickr


Dalan lacson by Pompe Junior2, on Flickr


​


----------



## bacolodchamp (Mar 3, 2008)

*SUMMER IS IN THE AIR...PICK YOUR OWN DESTINATION*


----------



## bacolodchamp (Mar 3, 2008)

*Negros Translink Eco-tourism Highway*


----------



## bacolodchamp (Mar 3, 2008)

JOMABO ISLAND
ESCALANTE CITY, NEGROS OCCIDENTAL​


----------



## bacolodchamp (Mar 3, 2008)

JOMABO ISLAND (part 3)


----------



## bacolodchamp (Mar 3, 2008)

JOMABO ISLAND (part 4)


----------



## bacolodchamp (Mar 3, 2008)




----------



## bacolodchamp (Mar 3, 2008)

DANJUGAN ISLAND
Cauayan, Negros Occidental


----------



## bacolodchamp (Mar 3, 2008)

LIN-AY SANG NEGROS 2012 CANDIDATES











Lin-ay sang San Carlos by Pompe Junior1, on Flickr


Lin-ay sang Talisay by Pompe Junior1, on Flickr


Lin-ay sang Sipalay by Pompe Junior1, on Flickr


Lin-ay sang Don Salvador Benidecto by Pompe Junior1, on Flickr


Lin-ay sang Sagay by Pompe Junior1, on Flickr​


----------



## bacolodchamp (Mar 3, 2008)

The champion-Pinta Flores of San Carlos City



Pinta Flores Festival by Pompe Junior2, on Flickr


Pinta Flores Festival by Pompe Junior2, on Flickr


Pinta Flores Festival by Pompe Junior2, on Flickr


Pinta Flores Festival by Pompe Junior2, on Flickr


Pinta Flores Festival by Pompe Junior2, on Flickr
​

Pinta Flores Festival by Pompe Junior2, on Flickr


Pinta Flores Festival by Pompe Junior2, on Flickr


Pinta Flores Festival by Pompe Junior2, on Flickr


Pinta Flores Festival by Pompe Junior2, on Flickr


Pinta Flores Festival by Pompe Junior2, on Flickr

​


----------



## bacolodchamp (Mar 3, 2008)

Showdown of Negros Festivals

Only in Negros


Panaad sa Negros 2012 by Pompe Junior2, on Flickr


Panaad sa Negros 2012 by Pompe Junior2, on Flickr



Panaad sa Negros 2012 by Pompe Junior2, on Flickr



Panaad sa Negros 2012 by Pompe Junior2, on Flickr


Panaad sa Negros 2012 by Pompe Junior2, on Flickr



Panaad sa Negros 2012 by Pompe Junior2, on Flickr



Panaad sa Negros 2012 by Pompe Junior2, on Flickr




​


----------



## bacolodchamp (Mar 3, 2008)

*Sipalay♥*



















^^beautiful sipalay:cheers::banana::banana::banana:


----------



## Linguine (Aug 10, 2009)

beautiful indeed...:cheers:


----------



## bacolodchamp (Mar 3, 2008)

Pataan Mountain Resort
Ma-ao, Bago City's hidden Treasure


----------



## bacolodchamp (Mar 3, 2008)

BLESSED JOHN PAUL 11 TOWER

*A MONUMENT DEDICATED TO BLESSED JOHN PAUL 2 IN BACOLOD CITY
RIGHT WHERE HE SAID MASS BEFORE MILLIONS OF NEGRENSES IN 1981*


----------



## bacolodchamp (Mar 3, 2008)

EARLY MORNING SCENES AT BACOLOD-SILAY INTERNATIONAL AIRPORT

YOUR INTERNATIONAL GATEWAY TO NEGROS
















































































Photos by jaywalker​


----------



## bacolodchamp (Mar 3, 2008)

LACSON TOURISM STRIP AT NIGHT





















































































































Photos by jaywalker
​


----------



## bacolodchamp (Mar 3, 2008)

*SIPALAY CITY, THE JEWEL OF THE SUGAR ISLAND*









Photo credit to Centerfold photography


----------



## bacolodchamp (Mar 3, 2008)

*BACOLOD CITY AT NIGHT
*



































(photos by Bob DL's photostream)


----------



## bacolodchamp (Mar 3, 2008)

*BACOLOD CITY SKYLINE*






















































Photos by jaywalker


----------



## bacolodchamp (Mar 3, 2008)

MAMBUKAL RESORT BOATING LAGOON
Murcia, Negros Occidental






















































Photos by underoath​


----------



## bacolodchamp (Mar 3, 2008)

*BALAY NI TANA DICANG LIFESTYLE MUSEUM*
Talisay City, Negros Occidental


----------



## italiano_pellicano (Feb 22, 2010)

very nice


----------



## bacolodchamp (Mar 3, 2008)

^^thanks for visiting this thread, mi amigo


----------



## Linguine (Aug 10, 2009)

*Bacolod City*

*The Ranch Lake Resort*


----------



## Linguine (Aug 10, 2009)

*The Ranch Lake Resort*


----------



## bacolodchamp (Mar 3, 2008)

^^wow....another resort right within the city limits. excellent shots!!!


----------



## bacolodchamp (Mar 3, 2008)

SIPALAY CITY, NEGROS OCCIDENTAL


----------



## Linguine (Aug 10, 2009)

thanks champ for the beautiful and alluring Sipalay photos...:cheers1:


----------



## bacolodchamp (Mar 3, 2008)

*BACOLOD CITY IN A SONG*


----------



## capricorn2000 (Nov 30, 2006)

awesome shots of awesome people and places.


----------



## Linguine (Aug 10, 2009)

capricorn2000 said:


> awesome shots of awesome people and places.



thanks capricorn...kay:


----------



## bacolodchamp (Mar 3, 2008)

*OUR SPANISH INFLUENCE
*

*the catholic faith, a gift from spain*

*ST. FRANCIS XAVIER CATHEDRAL
KABANKALAN CITY*








Photo by linguine​


----------



## bacolodchamp (Mar 3, 2008)

*Kabankalan City Plaza*






















































Photos by linguine​


----------



## bacolodchamp (Mar 3, 2008)

SIPALAY CITY


----------



## bacolodchamp (Mar 3, 2008)

PUNTA BULATA
Cauayan, Negros Occidental


----------



## ninyaaar (Jul 24, 2012)

You can visit my blog to see the rest of the photos:
http://ninyaaar.wordpress.com

The post I made for The Ruins
http://ninyaaar.wordpress.com/2012/07/25/for-the-love-of-maria-braga-the-ruins-in-talisay-negros-occidental/


----------



## bacolodchamp (Mar 3, 2008)

^^^^thanks @ninya for sharing your lovely pic.:cheers:


----------



## bacolodchamp (Mar 3, 2008)




----------



## bacolodchamp (Mar 3, 2008)




----------



## bacolodchamp (Mar 3, 2008)




----------



## bacolodchamp (Mar 3, 2008)

*THE SMILING MASKS OF BACOLOD*


----------



## ninyaaar (Jul 24, 2012)

A local kid from Murcia at Mambukal



cute boy, umiiyak lng


----------



## ninyaaar (Jul 24, 2012)

Please like the Smile Cebu Pacific Airlines page http://www.facebook.com/smilecebupacific

Then like this photo. http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=3556143787801&set=o.361112824877&type=1&theater 

Thanks!

The Calm Waves of Mabilo Beach


----------



## bacolodchamp (Mar 3, 2008)

PATAG ECO-TOURISM SITE
































































Neil Solomon L. Locsin


----------



## bacolodchamp (Mar 3, 2008)

*Mt. Silay's sulphur springs fittingly called "sulfatara"*


----------



## bacolodchamp (Mar 3, 2008)

BALARING, SILAY CITY
























































Thanks to Neil Solomon L. Locsin


----------



## bacolodchamp (Mar 3, 2008)

*FOGGY AFTERNOON AT CAMPUESTOHAN HIGHLANDS*




































*15 DEGREES*


----------



## ninyaaar (Jul 24, 2012)

Eating. It's more fun in Bacolod.

-non-arguable! 

The Sweets of Calea





Check out the rest of the photos here:
http://ninyaaar.wordpress.com/2012/08/05/the-sweets-of-calea/


----------



## bacolodchamp (Mar 3, 2008)

The Silay Stonehenge (built in 1826)

You don't have to travel thousands of miles to Salisbury, England to see the Stonehenge. These ruins of the Old Hispanic Port of Silay City are located just about 16 kms from Bacolod City.

thanks to atty ralph


----------



## bacolodchamp (Mar 3, 2008)

*AWARDED THE ASEAN GREEN HOTEL*


----------



## ninyaaar (Jul 24, 2012)

The power to build a better tomorrow is in your hands. Join the Fresh U project today! #FreshU2012.

Colgate Fresh Confidence encourages youth groups to submit their entries for the Fresh U Project.



Six community projects will be chosen and funded with P50,000 each to make their ideas a reality.

Just click the photo then view the Facebook page to learn more about this project.

Baka gusto mag join ng mga youth!


----------



## bacolodchamp (Mar 3, 2008)

*MAY'S GARDEN IN DON SALVADOR BENEDICTO*





































Thanks to FRESH START ORGANICS


----------



## bacolodchamp (Mar 3, 2008)

*Organic Farms in Negros*http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?f...55359059367.2118335.1121285595&type=1&theater

2012 Photos of different Organic farms around Negros Island Fresh Start Organic Farm in Silay City; May's Organic Garden, Bacolod City; Peñalosa Farm, Victorias City; Rapha Valley, Don Salvador Benedicto; Sto. Domingo Orchard, Bago City.


----------



## bacolodchamp (Mar 3, 2008)

CITEM and Negros Occidental target US$57.2B organic market



> The Center for International Trade Expositions and Missions (CITEM) has tapped Negros Occidental to be its partner province for the International Food Exhibition (IFEX) Philippines 2013, the country's biggest export-oriented food event.





> "As the Philippines' leading organic agricultural center, the presence of Negros Occidental in IFEX opens great opportunities for our Visayan food suppliers to carve their own niche in the global organic market and contribute to the country’s total food exports," said Rosvi C. Gaetos, Executive Director of CITEM, an attached agency of the Department of Trade and Industry (DTI).





> "Negros Occidental's consistent efforts to become Asia's organic food source align with CITEM's own strategies to strengthen the Philippine agribusiness sector. Its food products have a high export potential to capture high-value processes in the global supply chain, while its food SMEs are ready and willing to undergo interventions geared towards organic and natural product certifications," said Gaetos.





> Global market research firm MarketsandMarkets (M&M) claims that the global organic food and beverages sector is expected to grow from US$ 57.2 billion in 2010 to US$ 104.5 billion in 2015 at an estimated Compound Annual Growth Rate (CAGR) of 12.8 per cent.





> Slated at the SMX Convention Center on 16 to 19 May 2013, IFEX Philippines 2013 is co-organized by CITEM with the Department of Agriculture – Agribusiness Marketing Assistance Service (DA-AMAS), which helps the country’s small and medium enterprises find a market for their farm produce and processed products.


full story


----------



## bacolodchamp (Mar 3, 2008)

*NEGROS COFFEE AND SUGAR...PERFECT MIX*

*ORGANIC COFFEE GROWN AT THE FOOT OF MT. KANLAON

NEAR THE RAFAEL SALAS PARK IN BAGO CITY*

100 hectares of land devoted to coffee...Probably the Largest Coffee Farm (Mini Forest) in Negros. 































































*VIEW FROM THE RAFAEL SALAS PARK*


















*RAFAEL SALAS PARK*



























credits to FRESH START ORGANICS


----------



## bacolodchamp (Mar 3, 2008)

Photos by linguine


----------



## bacolodchamp (Mar 3, 2008)

*BACOLOD CITY AND NEGROS OCCIDENTAL JOIN THE WORLD TOURISM WEEK*


----------



## bacolodchamp (Mar 3, 2008)

*FOUR DAYS TO GO*


----------



## bacolodchamp (Mar 3, 2008)

*3 days to go...:*cheers:


----------



## bacolodchamp (Mar 3, 2008)

*2 DAYS TO GO...*:cheers:


----------



## bacolodchamp (Mar 3, 2008)

16953087


16954911


----------



## bacolodchamp (Mar 3, 2008)

Life’s Good in Bacolod

This year’s MassKara Festival theme, “Life’s Good in Bacolod” is meant to highlight the unique lifestyle in Bacolod City as a tourism draw.

Life is good in Bacolod not only because of its dynamic economy that is now changing its landscape and skyline, but also because of everyday details like a thriving art scene and unique cuisine, the confluence of the best of the urban and rural lifestyles, and of course, the warm hospitality of its people so endearingly reflected in their smiles.

ABOUT THE LOGO

This year’s logo is also a statement on Bacolod’s vibrant, dynamic and thriving art scene – a fact that we should deploy in our tourism campaign as much as we highlight our food, places, and culture.

Other cities in the world are trying to position their places as art destinations because they know that art is fast becoming a huge tourism pull, attracting tycoons and jet-setters to places where art thrives.

For that their governments invite artists to perform, work, and even live with them. Bacolod is gifted. It does not have to do all that because we have artists as gifted and talented as any in the world and just as hard-working. All they need is the venue to showcase this gift and the means to tell the world of their work.

This is the reason why we have encouraged the active participation and involvement of artists in the MassKara, to make it a showcase of our tremendous artistic gifts and thus help in our tourism campaign.

That is what the logo captures: the tourism attractions of our city where life is good, where art, which is the highest expression of man, is an everyday reality.

WHY MASSKARA

One of the most famous festivals in the Philippines today, the MassKara Festival in Bacolod City was born 32 years ago.

One of the happiest festival in the country, it rose from the gloom that enveloped the city in 1980s, a period of tragedy and economic dislocation.
During this period, the prices of sugar in the world market were at an all-time low. Negrenses, including Bacolenos, were in a crisis as the province only relied in the sugar industry then.

The depression was further aggravated when passenger vessel Don Juan sank on April 22, where an estimated 700 Negrenses, including prominent families, perished.

In the midst of these tragic events, the city’s artists, local government and civic groups decided to hold a festival of smiles, because the city at that time was also known as the City of Smiles.

They reasoned that a festival was also a good opportunity to pull the residents out of the pervasive gloomy atmosphere. The initial festival was therefore, a declaration by the people of the city that no matter how tough and bad the times were, Bacolod City is going to pull through, survive, and in the end, triumph.

This act of collectively fighting back at life’s troubles is embodied in the MassKara Streetdancing lyrics: Sige lang… sige na! Bacolod bato kita! (It’s okay… it’s alright! No matter what adversity, Bacolod fights on!)

Etymology

MassKara is coined from two words: Mass, which means “many, or multitude,” and Kara, a Spanish word for “face,” thus MassKara is a mass or multitude of smiling faces.

For Bacolenos, MassKara is a celebration and expression of thanks for the abundance of blessings life brings them.


----------



## bacolodchamp (Mar 3, 2008)

SCHEDULE

updated as of 10:30a.m., Sept. 27, 2012

*OCT 1 Mon*
1 Opening of the Festival sites @ Bacolod Public Plaza (all-day)
2 Opening of Carnival sites @ SM City (all-day)

8:00 am FSCAB Thanksgiving Mass Elderly Week Celeration @ Bacolod BAYS Center
4:00 pm DepEd Annual Division Athletic and Cultural Meet @ Bacolod Public Plaza
7:00 pm Opening of 2012 MassKara Festival (with fireworks after) @ Bacolod Public Plaza
8:00 pm GMA DanssKara: The MassKara Dance Showdown (Eliminations) @ Bacolod Public Plaza

*OCT 2 Tue*
7:30 am Tandâ! Sing Na, Dance Pa! The MassKara Inter-Barangay Talent Competition Nightly Eliminations @ Streets along the Public Plaza, San Juan St., Gonzaga St. & Gatuslao St.
8:30 pm Parade of Masks/Drumbeaters

*OCT 3 Wed*
7:30 pm Tandâ! Sing Na, Dance Pa! The MassKara Inter-Barangay Talent Competition Nightly Eliminations @ Streets along the Public Plaza, San Juan St., Gonzaga St. & Gatuslao St.

*OCT 4 Thu*
4:00 pm FSCAB Coronation Night @ Bacolod BAYS Center
7:30 pm Tandâ! Sing Na, Dance Pa! The MassKara Inter-Barangay Talent Competition Nightly Eliminations @ Streets along the Public Plaza, San Juan St., Gonzaga St. & Gatuslao St.
8:30 pm Parade of Masks/Drumbeaters

*OCT 5 Fri*
MassKara Art Weekend	(all-day)
6:00 pm Living Rosary @ Bacolod Public Plaza
7:00 pm Unveiling: Majika MassKara 9: Ang Bukid Kag Baybay sa Bacolod @ Bacolod Public Plaza
7:30 pm SMB Music Night (Disco) @ San Juan St., Gonzaga St. & Gatuslao St.
7:30 pm Tandâ! Sing Na, Dance Pa! The MassKara Inter-Barangay Talent Competition Nightly Eliminations @ Streets along the Public Plaza, San Juan St., Gonzaga St. & Gatuslao St.

*OCT 6 Sat*
MassKara Art Weekend (all-day)
4:00 pm Aksyon Radyo Blow by Blow…Show No Mercy2, Professional Boxing Competition @ Ampitheather, Casino Filipino Hotel
5:00 pm Opening: LCC Giant MassKara Puppets Replica Exhibits @ Ground Floor, LCC Rizal Main Gate
6:00 pm Living Rosary @ Bacolod Public Plaza
6:00 pm MassKara Queen Talent Night @ SM City Events Centre
6:00 pm Opening: 9D – A Visual Arts Exhibit by the MassKara 9 @ Orange Gallery, Art District
7:30 pm SMB Music Night (Disco) @ Gonzaga St. - Gatuslao St.
7:30 pm Tandâ! Sing Na, Dance Pa! The MassKara Inter-Barangay Talent Competition Nightly Eliminations @ Streets along the Public Plaza, San Juan St., Gonzaga St. & Gatuslao St.

*OCT 7 Sun*
MassKara Art Weekend (all-day)
6:00 pm Installation: Majika MassKara floats in host venues: PanAsiatic Call Centers
6:00 pm Living Rosary @ Bacolod Public Plaza
7:30 pm SMB Band @ Gonzaga St. & Gatuslao St.
7:30 pm SMB Music Night (Disco) @ San Juan Street
7:30 pm Tandâ! Sing Na, Dance Pa! The MassKara Inter-Barangay Talent Competition 1st Weekly Semi-Finals @ Gonzaga St. & Gatuslao St.

*OCT 8 Mon*
6:00 pm Living Rosary @ Bacolod Public Plaza
7:30 pm Tandâ! Sing Na, Dance Pa! The MassKara Inter-Barangay Talent Competition 2nd Nightly Eliminations @ Streets along the Public Plaza, San Juan-Gonzaga-Gatuslao
8:30 pm Parade of Masks/Drumbeaters

*OCT 9 Tue*
6:00 pm Living Rosary @ Bacolod Public Plaza
7:00 pmTandâ! Sing Na, Dance Pa! The MassKara Inter-Barangay Talent Competition Nightly Eliminations @ Streets along the Public Plaza, San Juan-Gonzaga-Gatuslao

*OCT 10 Wed*
1:00 pm Bacolod-Negros Arnis Federation Arinis Competition @ Bacolod BAYS Center
6:00 pm Living Rosary @ Bacolod Public Plaza
7:30 pm Tandâ! Sing Na, Dance Pa! The MassKara Inter-Barangay Talent Competition Nightly Eliminations @ Streets along the Public Plaza, San Juan-Gonzaga-Gatuslao
8:30 pm Night of Mardi Gras

*OCT 11 Thu*
6:00 pm Living Rosary @ Bacolod Public Plaza
7:30 pm Tandâ! Sing Na, Dance Pa! The MassKara Inter-Barangay Talent Competition Nightly Eliminations @ Bacolod Public Plaza
8:30 pm Night of Mardi Gras

*OCT 12 Fri*
12:00 pm i-Witness DocuFest wth GMA News and Public Affairs personalities @ SM City Event Centre
4:00 pm MassKara Queen Ramp Modeling & Interview	@ SM City Events Centre
6:00 pm Living Rosary @ Bacolod Public Plaza
7:30 pm SMB Music Night (Disco)
7:30 pm Tandâ! Sing Na, Dance Pa! The MassKara Inter-Barangay Talent Competition Nightly Eliminations @ Streets along the Public Plaza, San Juan-Gonzaga-Gatuslao

*OCT 13 Sat*
6:00 am RMN Trisikad Race @ Plaza-Lagoon-Homesite
9:00 am Negros Occ. Garden Club “Plant A Tree” Activity @ Bacolod Gov’t Center grounds
4:00 pm MassKara Queen Fantasy Make-up @ Robinsons Place fountain area
5:00 pm Little Miss MassKara (pageant night) @ SM City Events Centre
6:00 pm Living Rosary @ Bacolod Public Plaza
7:00 pm Watchmen Daily Journal & MyPhone MassKara 2012 Concert Party @ Bacolod Public Plaza
7:30 pm Coke Band featuring Rated PG Band & Chakra band @ San Juan St.
7:30 pm SMB Music Night (Disco) @ Gonzaga St. & Gatuslao St.
7:30 pm Tandâ! Sing Na, Dance Pa! The MassKara Inter-Barangay Talent Competition 2nd Weekly Semi-finals @ Streets along the Public Plaza, San Juan-Gonzaga-Gatuslao

*OCT 14 Sun*
Dog Show @ 888 Chinatown Square mall (all-day)
7:30 am DepEd Cultural Contest @ BAYS Center
10:00 am Fiesta Mass @ San Sebastian Cathedral
2:00 pm Aksyon Radyo TRIBE WARX Amateur grappling Competition @ Gaisano City
6:00 pm Feast of the Holy Rosary Procession, Floral Offering, Marian Bands @ Bacolod Public Plaza
7:30 pm SMB Band @ Gonzaga St. & Gatuslao St
7:30 pm SMB Music Night (Disco) @ San Juan St.
7:30 pm Tandâ! Sing Na, Dance Pa! The MassKara Inter-Barangay Talent Competition 3rd Week of Nightly Eliminations @ Streets along the Public Plaza, San Juan-Gonzaga-Gatuslao

*OCT 15 Mon*
1:00 pm LCC ARFIEN MassKara Puppet Parade @ Capitol Lagoon to Bacolod Public Plaza
7:30 pm Tandâ! Sing Na, Dance Pa! The MassKara Inter-Barangay Talent Competition Nightly Eliminations @ Streets along the Public Plaza, San Juan-Gonzaga-Gatuslao
8:30 pm Parade of Masks/Drumbeaters

*OCT 16 Tue*
8:00 am Negros Occidental Agriculture Movement World Food Day Celebration @ Bacolod BAYS Center
6:00 pm
MassKara Preview: A Fashion Show of MassKara Streetdancing Costumes @ Bacolod Public Plaza

*OCT 17 Wed*
7:30 pm Tandâ! Sing Na, Dance Pa! The MassKara Inter-Barangay Talent Competition Nightly Eliminations @ Streets along the Public Plaza, San Juan-Gonzaga-Gatuslao
8:30 pm Parade of Masks/Drumbeaters
8:30 pm Kami mga Hubin Bowling Club, National Duckpin Bowling Tournament @ Super Bowling Lanes, Goldenfields Comm’l. Complex

*OCT 18 Thu*
7:00 pm MassKara Queen Coronation Night @ University of Saint La Salle coliseum
7:30 pm Tandâ! Sing Na, Dance Pa! The MassKara Inter-Barangay Talent Competition Nightly Eliminations @ Streets along the Public Plaza, San Juan-Gonzaga-Gatuslao

*OCT 19 Fri*
5:00 pm Handog Pasasalamat ng Bombo Radyo at Star FM @ Bacolod Public Plaza
6:00 pm Electric MassKara Day 1: Lights Up, Music On @ Tourism Strip
7:00 pm “Pagkilita-ay, Pakita-ay” parade kicks off from various parts of Bacolod
7:30 pm Tandâ! Sing Na, Dance Pa! The MassKara Inter-Barangay Talent Competition 3rd Weekly Semi-Final @ Streets along the Public Plaza, San Juan-Gonzaga-Gatuslao
9:00 pm COKE Band featuring Cooler Spring & Undertow Band @ San Juan Street
9:00 pm Floats converge @ Tourism Strip, Lacson Street
9:00 pm SMB Band Gonzaga St.
9:30 pm Pepsi Party Concert @ Gatuslao St.
9:30 pm Two floats converge on San Juan and Gatuslao Sts. – Plaza
9:30 pm Jollitown Show (On-going until Oct. 21) @ Lacson St..
9:30 pm Negros Occidental Golf & Country Club, Inc. 3rd Mayor’s Cup Golf Tournament (On-going until Oct. 21) @ Negros Occidental Golf and Country Club

*OCT 20 Sat*
2:00 pm 2012 National Dog Agility Competition (K9 Obedience Club of Negros) @ Tay Tung Gym
3:00 pm Streetdance – Schools Category From Libertad Araneta to Bacolod Public Plaza @ Bacolod Public Plaza
4:00 pm Jollitown Cosplay Contest @ Robinsons Place Bacolod
4:00 pm Kapuso Mall Show @ SM City Event Centre
4:00 pm MassKara Arena Competitions (Schools) @ Bacolod Public Plaza
6:00 pm Electric MassKara Day 2: Lights Up, Music On @ Tourism Strip
8:00 pm Electric MassKara Performing Float Competitions Kick off at SM Rizal
9:00 pm Electric MassKara Floats converge @ Tourism Strip, Lacson Street
+ 10:30 pm Cosplay on the Glow: The ABS-CBN/ MOR 101.5 Electric Cosplay competition @ Tourism Strip, Lacson Street
10:30 pm SMB Band featuring Cueshe @ Gonzaga Street

*OCT 21 Sun*
3:00 pm Streetdance – Barangay Category from Libertad Araneta to Bacolod Public Plaza @ Bacolod Public Plaza
4:00 pm MassKara Arena Competitions (Barangays) @ Bacolod Public Plaza
6:00 pm Electric MassKara Day 3 @ Tourism Strip
7:00 pm SMB Music Night (Disco) @ San Juan St. & Gatuslao St.

Masskara Festival Schedule


----------



## bacolodchamp (Mar 3, 2008)




----------



## bacolodchamp (Mar 3, 2008)




----------



## bacolodchamp (Mar 3, 2008)




----------



## bacolodchamp (Mar 3, 2008)

DANJUGAN ISLAND


----------



## bacolodchamp (Mar 3, 2008)

THE BEAUTIES OF NEGROS







Thanks to SKT Digital


----------



## Christendom (Apr 12, 2006)

nice,,,its happening now...masskara festival of bacolod city:banana:


----------



## bacolodchamp (Mar 3, 2008)

*ELECTRIC MASSKARA*


----------



## bacolodchamp (Mar 3, 2008)

*NIGHT OF THE MARDI GRAS*














































more photos


----------



## bacolodchamp (Mar 3, 2008)

*MAJICA MASSKARA*


----------



## bacolodchamp (Mar 3, 2008)




----------



## bacolodchamp (Mar 3, 2008)

*PREVIEW OF THE MASKS TO BE WORN IN THE STREET DANCING
*


----------



## bacolodchamp (Mar 3, 2008)

*READY FOR THE ELECTRIC MASSKARA TONIGHT
*

(twitter pic)











Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us


Uploaded with ImageShack.us


Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## bacolodchamp (Mar 3, 2008)

more photos here


----------



## bacolodchamp (Mar 3, 2008)

*FANTASY MAKE-UP COMPETITION WITH MQ 2012 CANDIDATES*




































































































*WITH CELEBRITY JUDGE, MS. LIZ UY*


----------



## bacolodchamp (Mar 3, 2008)

*ABS-CBN MASK MAKING CONTEST*

*SOME OF THE ENTRIES*


----------



## bacolodchamp (Mar 3, 2008)




----------



## bacolodchamp (Mar 3, 2008)

*BACOLOD HAS A NEW QUEEN*

congrats to Ms. Ena Velasco, MQ 2012








Photo by neomind


----------



## bacolodchamp (Mar 3, 2008)

*LACSON TOURISM STREET ON THE FIRST DAY OF ELECTRIC MASSKARA*

*MILLION THANKS TO I LOVE BACOLOD FOR THE PHOTOS*


----------



## bacolodchamp (Mar 3, 2008)

*THE FLOATS ON PARADE*







































































]]






















































PHOTOS BY I LOVE BACOLOD


----------



## bacolodchamp (Mar 3, 2008)

PHOTOS BY I LOVE BACOLOD


----------



## bacolodchamp (Mar 3, 2008)

*ANG BUKID KAG BAYBAY SANG BACOLOD - MAJICA MASSKARA FLOATS*
















]




































PHOTOS BY I LOVE BACOLOD


----------



## bacolodchamp (Mar 3, 2008)

*THE QUEEN AND HER COURT*


















*THE GIANT PUPPETS*





















































PHOTOS BY I LOVE BACOLOD


----------



## bacolodchamp (Mar 3, 2008)

*PARTYING BACOLOD-STYLE IN EVERY NOOK AND CRANNY OF LACSON TOURISM STRIP*






























































































































PHOTOS BY I LOVE BACOLOD


----------



## bacolodchamp (Mar 3, 2008)

*BACOLOD CAR SOUNDS*


























































































PHOTOS BY I LOVE BACOLOD


----------



## bacolodchamp (Mar 3, 2008)

*THRONGS OF PARTY PEOPLE ANYWHERE YOU GO*





















































































































PHOTOS BY I LOVE BACOLOD


----------



## bacolodchamp (Mar 3, 2008)

MASSKARA ELEMENTARY AND HIGH SCHOOL STREET DANCERS






















































PHOTOS BY BLUE MARTINI


----------



## bacolodchamp (Mar 3, 2008)

*MORE MASSKARA PICS*








































































PHOTOS BY BLUE MARTINI


----------



## bacolodchamp (Mar 3, 2008)

PHOTOS BY BLUE MARTINI


----------



## bacolodchamp (Mar 3, 2008)




----------



## bacolodchamp (Mar 3, 2008)

*THE SUDDEN DOWNPOUR DID NOT STOP THESE KIDS FROM GIVING OUT THEIR BEST*





















































































































*PHOTO CREDITS TO THE PUBLIC INFORMATION OFFICE*

*Secondary Level Winners:*
CHAMPION: Luisa Medel National High School
1st runner up: Luis Hervias National High School
2nd runner up: Teofilo Gensoli National High School
3rd runner up: Domingo Lacson National High School

Best in Mask and Costume: Luis Hervias National High School
Best in Concept and Best in Choreography: Luisa Medel National High School

*Elementary Level Winners:*
CHAMPION: Sum-ag Elementary School


----------



## bacolodchamp (Mar 3, 2008)

*ELECTRIC MASSKARA COMPETITION*


----------



## bacolodchamp (Mar 3, 2008)

*BARANGAY STREET DANCE CATEGORY*

Masskara Streetdance 2012 (Part 1)
by @photo_boi














































Masskara Streetdance 2012 (Part 2)
by @photo_boi





































Masskara Streetdance 2012 (Part 3)
by @photo_boi




































Masskara Streetdance 2012 (Part 4)
by @photo_boi


----------



## bacolodchamp (Mar 3, 2008)

*GRAND WINNER: BRGY. 17

1ST RUNNER-UP: BRGY. CABUG

2ND RUNNER-UP: BRGY. 6

3RD RUNNER-UP: BRGY. 32

4TH RUNNER-UP: BRGY. ALIJIS

*Special Awards
BEST IN MASK: BRGY. 17

BEST IN COSTUME: BRGY: ALIJIS

BEST IN CONCEPT: BRGY: 17

BEST IN CHOREOGRAPHY: BRGY: 17*


----------



## bacolodchamp (Mar 3, 2008)

*ELECTRIC MASSKARA DAY 3*

last night of masskara party...







































































































































PHOTOS BY I LOVE BACOLOD


----------



## bacolodchamp (Mar 3, 2008)

giant puppets ...

































































































































































PHOTOS BY I LOVE BACOLOD


----------



## bacolodchamp (Mar 3, 2008)




----------



## capricorn2000 (Nov 30, 2006)

awesome shots of colourful costumes..this is like Rio's carnival.


----------



## bacolodchamp (Mar 3, 2008)

^^yes sir...our mini-version of rio. thanks for appreciating.:cheers:


----------



## bacolodchamp (Mar 3, 2008)

]Balay Quince




















C's Cafe @ L'fisher










L'Fisher Hotel










Avenue Suites

















​Photos by SUV


----------



## bacolodchamp (Mar 3, 2008)

Central City Walk


Central City Walk by Pompe Junior, on Flickr


Central City Walk by Pompe Junior, on Flickr


Central City Walk by Pompe Junior, on Flickr


Central City Walk by Pompe Junior, on Flickr


Central City Walk by Pompe Junior, on Flickr


Central City Walk by Pompe Junior, on Flickr


Central City Walk by Pompe Junior, on Flickr


Central City Walk by Pompe Junior, on Flickr
Photos by pompe​


----------



## bacolodchamp (Mar 3, 2008)

Bacolod Public Plaza


Bacolod Public Plaza by Pompe Junior, on Flickr


Bacolod Public Plaza by Pompe Junior, on Flickr


Bacolod Public Plaza by Pompe Junior, on Flickr


Bacolod Public Plaza by Pompe Junior, on Flickr


Bacolod Public Plaza by Pompe Junior, on Flickr


Bacolod Public Plaza by Pompe Junior, on Flickr


Bacolod Public Plaza by Pompe Junior, on Flickr


Bacolod Public Plaza by Pompe Junior, on Flickr


Bacolod Public Plaza by Pompe Junior, on Flickr​


----------



## bacolodchamp (Mar 3, 2008)

*LACSON STREET BY DAY*































































Photos by pompe


----------



## bacolodchamp (Mar 3, 2008)

*LACSON STREET BY NIGHT*






















































Photos by SUV


----------



## bacolodchamp (Mar 3, 2008)

Photos by pompe

^^built in the 60's, this 9-storey edifice serves as the regional HQ of the Philippine National Bank and for decades, was considered the tallest structure in the entire Western Visayas region until early this year when a 15-storey Two Sanparq grabbed the crown away from it.


----------



## bacolodchamp (Mar 3, 2008)

*LACSON STREET, MANDALAGAN DISTRICT WITH TWO SANPARQ DOMINATING THE AREA*













































Photos by pompe


----------



## bacolodchamp (Mar 3, 2008)

*MORE PICS*



























Photos by SUV


----------



## bacolodchamp (Mar 3, 2008)

*TWO SANPARQ AND THE SAN ANTONIO IT PARK*




































Photos by I Love Bacolod

^^The tallest edifice in negros island and the whole Western Visayas in Central Philippines


----------

